# C. parviflorum



## Don I (Jun 1, 2017)

images hosting


images hosting
I took these pictures a couple of days ago. The plants and flowers are quite small, but they are growing on a fairly thin piece of soil on a culvert and last year was very dry. Even the stream was dry almost all summer. I wish my memory was better from one year to the next.They maybe are always small. There are 5 plants but only 4 are flowering.


images hosting
There are two more about 8' to 10' away. They are on higher ground and are later coming up.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

Awesome to see Cyps in the wild. Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2017)

Are they near your house?
Lovely to see.


----------



## Don I (Jun 4, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Are they near your house?
> Lovely to see.


They are in a conservation area created originally for flood control. It is about 10 or 15 min. away . I go there every day almost to walk the dog. It was a farm at one time. There are other spots where they grow on or near the conservation area, but these are right beside the path.
Don


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2017)

That's a beautiful clone!


----------

